# color of viewed thread



## EvelynK72 (Jun 9, 2007)

I just returned from vacation and either I'm forgetting the way things were before vacation or a change was made on this board. When I click on a bulletin board topic, the color changes to a bright blue.  I don't recall such a vivid color.  Actually, I just assumed a viewed link changes to the standard purplish color that I have my browser set to.  I have no problems with the color of viewed links on any other website except this one.

Was there a change made to the color of a viewed link?  Is there any way for me to change this color?  

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 9, 2007)

This change has been requested a number of times since we went to vBulletin software back in June '05.  At one of our previous bbs software changes where this feature was lost, there was much howling about how it was not possible to see which threads you had already visited.

I happened to run across the place in the software to enter the change, and it was made a couple of weeks ago.

If you don't want already-visited links to show in a different color, you may be able specify this in your browser.  In Firefox, for instance, you can:
1) set your history retention period to zero days, or
2) UNcheck "Allow pages to choose their own colors, instead of my selections above", under Tools > Options > Content > Colors


----------



## Keitht (Jun 9, 2007)

I wondered what was happening when it was first introduced.  I now find it quite useful, particularly in places like the Lounge where topics can go quiet for a while and then somebody re-activates them. It's handy to know that you had some kind of interest previously.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jun 10, 2007)

Keitht said:


> I wondered what was happening when it was first introduced. I now find it quite useful, particularly in places like the Lounge where topics can go quiet for a while and then somebody re-activates them. It's handy to know that you had some kind of interest previously.


 
I like the concept, but I just find the color is bit harsh for my eyes.  For some reason, it is not as glaring when I use Mozilla as the browser vs. IE.  Guess I'll just switch to that browser for all of my TUG needs. 

E


----------

